# My Beetle 1.4TSI Sport with FUCHS rims, to be delivered tomorrow (pics)



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

*My Beetle 1.4TSI Sport with FUCHS rims DELIVERED (more pics)*

Here she is, pictures taken by the dealer:
 

  

Mods by dealer:
- 17" Fuchs rims
- eibach lowering ~40mm


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

Those wheels are sweet. I'll have to look into this.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Love, love, love the wheels.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

These are available from www.cip1.com for $119.95 each :thumbup:

Click Here


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

Very nice! Waiting for VW in North America to dump the 2.5 for the 1.4TSI has been like watching paint dry. I can't take it anymore!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link. What size tires are you guys running? I want those wheels. Thinking about getting them, plus they are cheap as hell and you run a meaty tire on it so no real worries about bending one.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

She's delivered, and I've done my first mod already 
See first topic for new pics


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Aonarch said:


> Thanks for the link. What size tires are you guys running? I want those wheels. Thinking about getting them, plus they are cheap as hell and you run a meaty tire on it so no real worries about bending one.


I just bought some 235/50 17 Continental DWS which I was going to mount to my 'Heritage" wheels to replace the truly awful stock Hankooks but now that I've been reminded of the Fuchs replicas. I've decided to order a set, powder coat them white with white Porsche center caps and black lug bolts. :thumbup:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

welp...im not ordering them now lol....


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Perfect ride height. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Nice looking with the Fuchs wheels. Do you know how heavy they are?


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

The website Eunos linked has a weight specified (24lbs), but I'm not sure if that's weight of the wheel or shipping weight, which would be a bit more than the weight of the wheel. Still seems rather heavy to me though. But I don't know how much the stock wheels weight, so... 

GTarr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jwcardy said:


> welp...im not ordering them now lol....


A lot of us have been waiting on these. :laugh:



GTarr said:


> The website Eunos linked has a weight specified (24lbs), but I'm not sure if that's weight of the wheel or shipping weight, which would be a bit more than the weight of the wheel. Still seems rather heavy to me though. But I don't know how much the stock wheels weight, so...
> 
> GTarr


Shipping weight could add 2-6 lbs. My guess is they are well under 22 lbs.


----------



## Bee Rad (Mar 22, 2012)

Car looks awesome and really like the wheels. Would like to get some to run the winter but have a few questions maybe someone could answer? Have a TB with stock 18s and sport suspension. Is it much of a process to downsize to these 17s? Do I need spacers, adapters, etc for them to fit and would it be an easy switchover back to summer? Also I'm not lowered so probably wouldn't look as nice as Chillout's. Whats the tire range I could get away with? Would these wheels with winter tires make a good seasonal setup?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I need to give them a call but the missing detail is hub size. Ours is 57.1. No spacers or adapters needed. You will obviously need 17" tires. The size posted above would work well. 


Sent from my iPhone 7GS.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks all for the positive responses 

about the spacers: my parts-dealer asked me to measure out some values for the spacer, the ones I marked in red:










Does anyone know these values?


----------



## tommy88 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great car and rims

Can you tell me from which brand the rims are?

Thanks


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

wheels are by Paruzzi


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

The fun continues! 

more pics as soon as she's clean again!


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks Great, 

Here is another source of VW wheels and partsTHE SAMBA 
A few 5x112 choices, Like the 5 spokes.


----------



## tommy88 (Apr 22, 2012)

More news about this beautiful beetle?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

tommy88 said:


> More news about this beautiful beetle?


I thought that it has already been determined that it's a Porsche?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

WARNING I GOT A VIRUS ALERT CLICKING ON THIS GUY PICTURES.


i have very good anti-virus malware running all the time. it catches alot

be warned


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Babie said:


> WARNING I GOT A VIRUS ALERT CLICKING ON THIS GUY PICTURES.
> 
> 
> i have very good anti-virus malware running all the time. it catches alot
> ...


There is no virus. Do some research.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice ride :thumbup:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

plex03 said:


> There is no virus. Do some research.


I did...

http://www.spamfighter.com/News-16146-Malware-Distributors-Target-Imageshackus.htm


I work for a company that requires hi end security on all users machine, and I got a warnig. why lie..

take it for what you want,


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

If it's a virus, don't blame me, blame imageshack.us! 


I've been modifying the car a lot the last few days. Some changes I've made:
- removed catalytic converter which sits directly after the turbo
- installed a Forge short shifter
- put a rubber mat in the glasses-department in the ceiling 

more pics will follow soon!



ps: does anyone know where the horn is located?


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Having fun taking retro-shots!


----------



## tommy88 (Apr 22, 2012)

Can't wait to get my fuchs... 


Nice pictures!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

wha sie tires are you running? these look a little too big for me


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Those rims are funkieeee
Love it


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

wheels are 255/40 R17, I think.. 








[/URL]


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I decided to go for a dual exhaust, which the dealer didn't install yet upon delivery...


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

hmm, my fingers are itching for more modifications... let me know if anyone has any ideas!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chillout said:


> hmm, my fingers are itching for more modifications... let me know if anyone has any ideas!!


Looks great so far! I know this sounds typical, but do you have any other plans for the suspension? A well tuned suspension makes these cars a blast to drive. Local VW club out here did a drive the other day, it gave me time to dial mine in. Great fun!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh and i want your wheels! lol

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks man.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Well.. here's what happened... First I changed my summer tires and Fuchs rims for winter tires and VW Sima rims:









But just 3 days after I changed them, this is what happened: :what:









Luckily, after one month of waiting and fixing, she's back again! Now I'm really in the need to do some new mods... maybe I'm getting a tuning box, and tint my headlights with some 3m stuff  Any more ideas?


Here she was during better days:


----------



## takashi24 (Feb 6, 2013)

you cut your right side diffuser to fit the dual pipe? By the way, what exhaust is it?


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry about the accident, you have put so much work with great results, ground breaking with the exhaust etc. Let see it when you get it repaired.

Good luck with repairs.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

It's a custom-made exhaust.
The exhaust tips are aluminium one-off prototypes, to be on the market in some time.

And yes, we cut the right part of the diffuser... the 2.0 diffuser has no space for a wide exhaust pipe, so we decided to mirror the left side of the 1.4TSI dual exhaust space.

This was the first pic I took when she was back, didn't get the chance to take some more pics:


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty interesting build, keep it up man.opcorn:


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## Flboy2 (Feb 16, 2013)

what ship tunning do you have?


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Since last saturday it's equipped with a TMC Motorsport tuning box. And I have to admit: it's above expectations!!!! Awesome! Soon I will post some pics of the installation. 

I hope the winter is gone now, so I can fit my Fuchs rims again!


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Today, I got some more pics of the damage, sent by the company that fixed it:


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool looking pipe, what type metal is made of?


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Thanks for the link. What size tires are you guys running? I want those wheels. Thinking about getting them, plus they are cheap as hell and you run a meaty tire on it so no real worries about bending one.


Meaty tire on a 17? I love those wheels too, but I would really like them if they were available in an 18-inch. I must be behind the knowledge curve because I haven't found much of any tire options for the 17 wheel that will work on a Dub with exception of a 'Vredestein'. However, the new fake FUCHS look' as illustrated on the new Bugster 'concept' is quite awesome. Unfortunately, it looks like an 19-inch that would compromise ride comfort for my aging frame.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Cool looking pipe, what type metal is made of?


Thanks!  It's polished aluminium. In the next few days, I'm building an airbox for it, to turn it into a ram-air intake. Ideas or inspirations are welcome!



About the wheels: 
The summertires are 215/55 r17.
The wintertires are 205/50 r17.
Both Continental


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Impressive work!


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

fazzster said:


> Very nice! Waiting for VW in North America to dump the 2.5 for the 1.4TSI has been like watching paint dry. I can't take it anymore!


The 2.5 will be replaced soon, but by the new 1.8 TSI, not a 1.4.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I did a small mod today(yellow fogs), and took some decent pictures, hope you guys like it.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

^^^ that is pure car porn, the wheels I want, very nice mods :laugh:


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

*Intake is nearing completion*

No fun here haha


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Very Nice!

[email protected]


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

Update: In about a month, my exhaust will be a custom-made decat'd, non-resonated one


----------

